# Need advice: Rats hoarding food in litter box



## gilkm88 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello,

I am a new rat owner. I have had my two girls for 2 weeks. I have them in a single Critter Nation cage. I am using felt liners, they have a large igloo, a hammock and one of the balls that can hang from the cage, or stand on its feet (currently). The issue is with the corner litter box. One of the girls hoards all of the food she can in the litter box and eats there as well. I have already attempted to move the box with no change in action. I believe that they also may be using the litter box for its intended purpose on occasion as well due to the low number of raisins I am finding in the cage. Do you all have any advice for what I should due to correct this action? Thanks for your help to a newb.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, that's what they do . Mine do it to and you cannot change their minds. Wait, you can do one thing: accept and enjoy their weird antics.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

ratjes said:


> Yes, that's what they do . Mine do it to and you cannot change their minds. Wait, you can do one thing: accept and enjoy their weird antics.


hahaha... that's about it! my boys had a bad habit of doing this... so i bought a litter pan with a grate, hoping that would make them stop. now they drop things through the grate and pull them back up with their paws when they want to munch. x_X i just let them do their thing now.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> hahaha... that's about it! my boys had a bad habit of doing this... so i bought a litter pan with a grate, hoping that would make them stop. now they drop things through the grate and pull them back up with their paws when they want to munch. x_X i just let them do their thing now.


Ha, ha, don't you love that? They always outsmart us the little stinkers.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds pretty normal to me xD

Welcome to the world of rat owning... they don't have nearly the issues with hygiene as we humans do and food is food, no matter where it's stashed!


----------

